# Sad to give up breastfeeding for no.2



## Flossieteacake (Mar 31, 2018)

I’m 43 in November and while we have a low chance of ivf working it’s my last chance, but I have a 9 month old (after 2 fresh and 6 frozen cycles) that I would have to give up breastfeeding which I love and feel stopping would make him (and me) suffer for something that may never work. 
Anyone in the same situation? ☹


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, I use de and so didn't have the same time constraints. I waited until my twins were 2 and 1/2 and in fact they were over 3 before I got pregnant with dd2. 

I am going for a fet soon and dd2 is just over 3. 

I hope someone else can come on with some support for you.  It is a difficult decision to make. I love bf and there is so much benefit for both of you.  But to do an oe ivf cycle .you need a normal prolactin level. 

Big hugs. X x


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

You don’t have to give up breastfeeding to do an OE cycle although it is recommended you wait until your baby is at least a year old by which point your Prolactin will be an acceptable level to do IVF. There is a very supportive social media group called Breastfeeding Mums undergoing fertility treatment.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
It is worth getting a prolactin level checked before you cycle as it can still be high in some women for a lot longer than a year.    Generally if af has resumed at least 3 months before and is regular it is a signpost prolactin levels may be fine. It's easy enough to get tested. If you don't want to say you are still bf others have said to their clinics that they are still producing milk and just want it checked before they cycle. 


Good luck.


----------



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi flossieteacake
I’m still breastfeeding my son too, he’s 18months and showing no signs of wanting to stop yet. Like you I’d hate to stop if I didn’t absolutley have to. I was lucky enough to conceive while on immune treatment at Argc but know that medication like that won’t be an option if I’m still feeding. It’s such a dilemma and Of course I’m beyond grateful to have my son. Did you decide what to do in the end?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Flossieteacake there is a great ** group called Breastfeeding Mums undergoing Fertility Treatment/IVF. Maybe worth having a look and deciding what is best for you.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a similar issue: DD was 15 months by then (only got AF at about 13 months, but regular from that moment). I had sort of imagined my kids differing 18-24 months, so did not want to wait too long. I was cd2 or 3 when i went for appointment with clinic, where they told me they wanted me to stop a full cycle, before FET. Weaning went smoother than expected, i think it hurt me more than DD... Fet then only took place after 3 cycles of oestregen, because my lining never reached 8 mm, and they finally agreed to transfer at 7. (Was a bit upset with that, especially as the more they upped the oestregen, the thinner max lining was). I had thought of trying to re-lactate once bfp, but DD forgot what breast were for within a couple of weeks (although still fascinated by them and loves to poke or squeeze them when she gets a chance). Also there did not seem much point anymore. We cudfle while read a book now before going to sleep, instead of feeding.
DD last fed around Easter (beginning of April), but i can still express a couple of drops from the left breast (supply right had been damaged by several bouts of mastitis, and DD had hardly drunk from that side for couple of months before weaning). I am currently almost 7 weeks pregnant.
I must admit that weaning was probably easier for me with an older child, and because she usually only drank once a day (or not if i was not there at bedtime). We gave up on bottles of expressed milk at 11 months, because she just would not drink them in daycare. My OH had given up earlier after literally having them thrown in his face when offering them at bedtime when I was out. I still have a large quantity of milk in the deep freeze, and can not being myself to throw it away...


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Update from me. I continued to bf throughout my cycle.and.i am now 10 weeks pregnant.

Good luck.


----------

